# Rügen, 9.5 months old



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

This was my first attempt to stack Rügen. I read through the post on how to stack and realized I failed to get his front legs directly under him and my have over exaggerated his stance. Maybe next time I'll get it right







So Fire away! How does my young man stack up? 



















different camera setting










He started to get it on his own


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay looks at me like I am a crazy person when I try to get her to do this.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think he is beautiful but I am no expert!

For the stack, the rear looks good but the front needs to be straight under him like you say. Also for a really good critique you might want him on cement so we can see his feet.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's gorgeous, great color and a very masculine head. I love him, course you knew that.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! I will try again when he is a bit older on cement







I have been handling and positioning him since he was young so he didn't think I was a total crazy person. Although, he was kinda annoyed with me, the urge to sit down after being exercised to get these stacked shots was pretty strong. Silly Highline. His colors are actually somewhere between these two camera settings. His red isn't as rich as the first shots. I haven't found a "happy" medium on the camera yet.

Here's his head shot! I can't believe I forgot it the first time.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lovely head! Other than his front legs being a bit too far out, I like his topline the best in the first picture.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Rugen is one of my favorite GSDs. I love the first picture which really shows his red color. He looks a lot like my Juli. Good job on the stack even though he looks a little bewildered.

Glenn


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. He's watching traffic. I live on a fairly busy road and he's not use to being able to see the cars.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I like him for the most part. I personally think he is too short through the loin, and could be a bit longer. The GSD should be short coupled, but he's a bit too compact for my tastes. That accounts for why he roaches sometimes though I think.

Lovely color and head


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Jackie! Yeah Rugen's a compact powerful little guy, not unlike his father. I appreciate your critique.







I love checking out this section and all the beautiful dogs you show.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

He did well for the first time! You know I think he's so handsome!

I'm no expert, but you're right, his front needs to be right under him.

In some of the stacks, his hind leg looks pulled out enough, and somtimes it doesn't look like that, so you may want to get more consistant on that without overstretching him.

JMO


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, I just adore Apollo and Zeus! Their stacked photos were really awesome if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought you guys would be able to appreciate the out takes









This took a while, but we will get better! Here's my good boy letting me man handle him:


I could count cars, at least that will pass the time, 1..2...3.....









Can't pose me if I sit, Ha!









darn, I'm ready to be done now...


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice pup


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I have only tried to stack my Sima once and she didn't like it one bit. But I had to post because I think she is Rugen's long lost twin sister.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

She is red but not quite that red. She is 5 months old in this pic. She is 7 months now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

going by SV that roach is highly desirable.


> Originally Posted By: XephI like him for the most part. I personally think he is too short through the loin, and could be a bit longer. The GSD should be short coupled, but he's a bit too compact for my tastes. That accounts for why he roaches sometimes though I think.
> 
> Lovely color and head


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice puppers.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm one of those weird people that goes by the standard, not popularity.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE pictures of Rugen because he's so close to Riley's age, so its nice to see others right at the same growth stage! I like the outtake of him sitting


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Sima is a beautiful girl~ maybe they do share a common ancestry











> Originally Posted By: XephI'm one of those weird people that goes by the standard, not popularity.


Doggiedad- Thanks for the compliment, although I don't mind if other's have a different confirmation preference. Jackie is right Rugen does have a shorter loin than most American showlines, working lines and even than those from a few decades ago in the SV's historical VA list. 

Rugen's confirmation is illustrative of my preference. I like the current embodiment of the SV's standard, provided the dogs are physically sound and not breed to any extreme which may compromise a dogs health or work ability. I believe most people feel that way about the different lines of GSDs. It was interesting to look at the historical VA list with Rugen's topline in mind. Here's a link to the  Bundessieger list . 2007 VA1 Pakros d' Ulmental is Rugen's grandsire.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG Cara he is stunning 
absolutely NOTHING wrong with him

There would be NO way I could get Brady to do that


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

And indeed Caras, preference is important to a degree ^_^ That said, I will take a dog shorter in loin than longer...the longer the dog, the more impact on the back. As long as the dog has the chest to contain the lungs and heart properly, I don't worry about it so much, and it is only a minor fault to me 

I think more dogs have a proper longer loin in the german showlines than being too long (as the American dogs tend to go). Some are too short coupled, and I thought Rugen was a bit too much so...however, that is right now, and it is amazing how proportions through the loin can change as the dog ages.

That one thing doesn't stop me from liking this puppy ;-) Stretching him back a little also helps "hide" the short loin from the lay person.

....I've learned a few tricks since I started handling, lol


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks







I'll remember that, um technique* next stack.









He's growing like a weed! I can't wait until his chest drops and his head grows. He's got a bit of a peanut head still. But as excited as I am to see my boy grow up and fill out, I can't help but love the teenager puppy look.









Sarah- Riley is also one of my favorite girls to watch grow up. I can't believe they are almost a year old!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he si stunning!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow he is beautiful. I hope mine turns out that nice at that age.... what are you feeding him? His coat is gorgeous!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks!









I've never given him puppy food of any kind. First he had Canidae, ALS from the time he could eat solid food (at the breeders) till they changed the formula this summer then we gradually switched over to Solid Gold, hundenflocken. His growth has been very slow, even now at 10 months he weighs under 60 lbs. Although I expect him to fill out at around 80 lbs. 

I'd love to see a photo of your boy Hummer!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I plan on getting pics one of these days when I catch my boyfriend in a good enough mood to take the pics while I attempt to stack him.







And then I have to figure out how to post them on here! When did Rugen's adult coat start filling in?


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

His adult coat... well he's always been a furry beast! I noticed it changing color and becoming a bit more wavy and thick after he was finished teething at around 6 months old. That's when I noticed that puffy mane coming in. He's a plush coat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rügen is honestly "my kinda GSD."







I LOVE these pics of him! His expression is so dear, so intelligent, yet not hyper-driven.. a sensible look to him, like he would be just the very best sort of friend. There is simply something so warm and kind in Rügen's beautiful, soulful eyes...

I cannot say enough about your boy!! His plush-y coat, nice pigment, and good earset and stunning. I love his bushy tail. It's so cute that his puppy look is still there.







What a handsome GSD-man he is getting to be!! We love you, Rügen!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks so much Patti, your kind words mean a lot to me. He's a very sweet boy and I feel so lucky to have him in my life and home. This morning (as he does almost every morning) he curled up with me in bed, sharing the pillow and I got to hug him for an hour through various stages of sleep before it was time to start our day. I just adore him.

As it tends to that puppy look is vanishing with every passing week. This was taken over the weekend. He's starting to fill out. Yet still only a modest 56lbs. But he's 24" at the withers and with a 20" neck I'm still banking on him topping off around 85 lbs. Although personally I would take a smaller shepherd over a larger one any day.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

what a gorgeous dog!!!!!!!!!!! He has a stunning head on him


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful dog! Love the natural "stack" in the snow pictures, stunning. If his font "back" leg was not so far back it would be pure perfection. I am not an expert but I think he is lovely.


----------

